# VapeCon2017 - Prizes for Competitions and Giveaways



## shaunnadan

We have asked all the exhibiting vendors to submit to us some prizes for the Competitions at* VapeCon 2017. *

We thank them for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and *GENEROUS* vendors as part of this community.

This thread is dedicated to the Prizes being offered to the *position placers *in the 3 big Competitions as well as the *random giveaways* taking place at *VapeCon 2017*.

*
DIY E-Liquid Competition*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-diy-e-liquid-competition.t40209/

*Vape Trick Competition*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vape-trick-competition-show-off-your-skills.t40658/

*Cloud Chasing Competition*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-cloud-chasing-competition.t40656/

So keep your eyes on this thread and let's see how it unfolds...

This year's VapeCon is going to be EPIC

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## shaunnadan

Reserved for Index


----------



## shaunnadan

PRIZES PRIZES PRIZES !!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Oh, this is just marvellous @shaunnadan !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

kicking off with a random giveaway prize !

*The eCigStore*

1 x *Smok G150 Kit* + 3 x 30ml numskullz juice (Beachy / Brazzy / Stranana)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## shaunnadan

The next prize giveaway!

*V-Corp Vaping (VCV) - *

5 x Revelation Vape Co ‘Fury’ coil sets – Fused Claptons (2x coils in a set) – valued at R100 each 
5 x Revelation Vape Co ‘War’ coil sets – Alien Fused Claptons (2x coils in a set) – valued at R150 each

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## shaunnadan

Time for another prize giveaway announcement  

*Supreme Vape - *

4 x R100 Juice vouchers (This will include Price Drop)
2 x R200 DIY Vouchers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> The next prize giveaway!
> 
> *V-Corp Vaping (VCV) - *
> 
> 5 x Revelation Vape Co ‘Fury’ coil sets – Fused Claptons (2x coils in a set) – valued at R100 each
> 5 x Revelation Vape Co ‘War’ coil sets – Alien Fused Claptons (2x coils in a set) – valued at R150 each



Ooooo I love Fused and Alien Claptons!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Prize Giveaway !!!

*Vape Empire - *

*Two prizes: *

COIL EMPIRE range of 8 flavours (4 x 50ml plus 4 x 60ml) worth R1500, to one lucky attendee
SILOS INTERNATIONAL range of flavours (3 x 50ml) worth R900, to one lucky attendee.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vapealicious - *

USV-L 75W box mod (powered by VO chip set) 
55ml Fizzy juice (Intnl imported juice from Malaysia)

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## shaunnadan

*JOOSE-E-LIQZ - *


6 x 30ml JOOSE-E-LIQZ juices (as per winners choice and availability on the day)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Moose Juice - *

MOOSE JUICE HAMPER consisting of:

6 x 30ml Moose Juice Juices
a CAP
T shirt

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

*The Vape Guy*

*Two prizes:*

PRIZE 1 : 10 x 30ml bottles (full Vape Guy juice hamper)
PRIZE 2: 2 x 30ml Modern Classic juices plus a Gold Serpent RDTA

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

*Troll Brothers Elixirs - *

1 x full set of juices (7 x 30ml plus 1/2 new flavours)
1 x sample pack (7 x 10ml sample bottles)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Grannys Famous Juice Co. - *

Full range (3x60ml) of John Doe Juice Co. to the value of R720. (The flavours are: Bloody berry, Phantom grape, Soda scare)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Fog Machine - *

5 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice, in the nic strength of the winner’s choice

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Five Points E-Liquid - *

4x 120ml's
4x 60ml's
Cap
Tshirt

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Brothers' Vapes - *

SXK Billet Box Asmodus 70w clone (Black) + SXK Exocet atty

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Blends of Distinction - *

9 x 30ml bottles 3mg (complete set of the range)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Atomix Vapes - *

1st - DotMod Baseball Cap and T-shirt,
2nd - 1 of each of our Fusion range juices that will be launched at VapeCon 2017 (That’s 5 x 30ml Juice in the strength the winner chooses)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

Nicely done and thanks to the vendors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Retro Vape Co. -*

6 x 30ml bottles of Retro Vape Co. juice (one of each flavour)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Old School Alchemist* -

2 x 60ml of newly launched Anti-zombie juice

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*MY Vape E-liquids -*

Three separate prizes:

1 x MY Vape branded t-shirt
2 x 60ml MY Vape E-liquid (any nic strength)
1 x 100ml MY Vape E-liquid (any nic strength)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Mystic Nectar *-

2 x full sets of juices. (In each set is 9 x 30ml bottles Mystic Nectar juice)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Shipwreck Vapes -*

5 x 30ml bottles of juice - one of each flavor of our new release: Captains Special Range - Captains Potion (Vino Blanc), Black Beard (Blackcurrant), Captains Kola (Cherry Plum), Deckhands Delight (Pancakes), Captain T'bakko (Cuban Cigar)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*The Chef's Special Sauce -*

ONE PRIZE: The range in 3mg (4 X 50ml) / VALUE = R1000

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Connoisseur* -

15 x 30ml World Wonders variety of flavours and strengths
10 x 50ml enigma green (Varieties of strengths )
2 x Vape Connoisseur Caps
2 x Vape Connoisseur T-shirts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Chefs* -

Whole line of E-liquid (3 x 30ml, 1 x 60ml new flavour) - Rasberry Cheesecake(30ml), Licorice ice cream(30ml), banana cream(30ml) and an unannounced new flavour we will be releasing on the day (60ml).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

WOW!!!!


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Elixir* -

5 X 30ml bottles of assorted flavours

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Hyper* -

5 prizes:

1 x Smok TFV12 silver tank Valued at R650
1 x Smok TFV12 silver tank Valued at R650
1 x Limitless Sub Ohm silver tank Valued at R300
1 x Cool Vapor Lava silver tank Valued at R450
1 x 6 pack of 15ml ready to vape Cloud Burst E-liquids Valued at R300

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Wicked Wicks* -

3 x 100ml The Red Line juice (one of each, in winners preferred nicotine strength)
1x wicked wicks hoodie (in winners preferred size)
1x wicked wicks cap

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Village Vapes*

Vaporesso Revenger kit
Limited edition Nasty Juice box (9 x 50ml flavours and key ring)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Decadent Clouds* :

10 x 30ml Decadent Clouds Juice (various flavours)
2 x 60ml mystery juice
5 T-Shirts

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Cosmic Dropz :

Cosmic Epic Hamper (1 Cosmic Dropz Snap Back, 1 Cosmic Dropz T-shirt, Full range of Cosmic Dropz 6 x 135ml, 2x60ml of new juice)
Two 30ml hampers (each is 6 x 30ml bottles)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Revolution Vape:*

20 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice
5 T-Shirts

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Wicked Vapes*

4 x 120ml Bottles Loaded (4 flavours)
6 x 30ml Bottles Vapers Cloud (6 flavours)
1 x 120ml Bottle Vapin Goodies
1 x 60ml Bottle Vapin Goodies
2 x 60ml Bottles Ice Cream Man (2 flavours)
1 x 60ml Bottle of Bedrock
2 x 60ml Bottles from Pretzel Shack (2 flavours)
3 x 60ml Bottles of HandleBar Special Reserve
3 Jooce Stick (Black, Chrome and Green)

(TOTAL OF 20 BOTTLES OF JUICE AND 3 JOOCE STICKS!)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*The Vapery*


4 x 60ml Dinner Lady range
Blue YiHi SX Mini Q Class

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Remarkable prizes

Thanks @shaunnadan 

A massive thank you to all the exhibitors that have contributed. Wow!

We are all very lucky to have them with us on VapeCon day!
Our VapeCon 2017 exhibitors rock big time

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> *Old School Alchemist* -
> 
> 2 x 60ml of newly launched Anti-zombie juice




I really want to taste that....


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> *The Vapery*
> 
> 
> 4 x 60ml Dinner Lady range
> Blue YiHi SX Mini Q Class




Wow nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

I lost count of evertything. It seems as thou they might just have a gift for every person that will attend vapecon. Cant wait. Quite excited to be go this year. Have missed out on 2 vape meets and previous vapecon. This year i will not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Noon Clouds *

7 x 50ml SMACK Range

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Sir Vape 
*
Minikin Reborn

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## shaunnadan

*House Of Vape*:

5x Baccy man 30ml,
5x Merlin RTA tank,
1x joytech ornate tank,
1x conqueror mini tank,
1x avocado 24 tank,
2x Bubba grape Berry ejuice 30ml (international),
20x authentic 30ml chubby gorilla bottles,
2x micro alien sets by Crafted coils

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Who's ready for the *Competition Prizes* ?????

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

shaunnadan said:


> Who's ready for the *Competition Prizes* ?????
> 
> View attachment 105029​



PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!!!!!!!!!

DIY Comp prizes!!! Can't Wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamianTyczy

How does one get a chance to win some of these amazing prizes?

Thank you to all the exhibitors, wow this is amazing especially that minikin Reborn by sir vape...WOW WOW WOW. All of you are something really special. Can not wait for SATURDAY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

DamianTyczy said:


> How does one get a chance to win some of these amazing prizes?
> 
> Thank you to all the exhibitors, wow this is amazing especially that minikin Reborn by sir vape...WOW WOW WOW. All of you are something really special. Can not wait for SATURDAY!!!!




There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special again for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *on this thread.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamianTyczy

Thank you @shaunnadan much appreciated for the info and quick response. Already RSVP'ed when i signed up for the cloud comp. Holding thumbs and looking forward to the day. See you in the lion king stampede haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Wow... What an amazing list of prizes. All of the exhibitors have really been generous in sponsoring this superb lineup. 
BIG ups to every single one of the sponsors - you guys & gals rock ! 

One thing is for sure - there are going to be some extremely lucky AND very happy recipients at VapeCon this year!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas

Wow... just wow... this is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

So how do we win these prizes?


----------



## QKNatasha

shaunnadan said:


> *The Vape Guy*
> 
> *Two prizes:*
> 
> PRIZE 1 : 10 x 30ml bottles (full Vape Guy juice hamper)
> PRIZE 2: 2 x 30ml Modern Classic juices plus a Gold Serpent RDTA


Oh I would love to win this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Let's try this again.... 

Who's ready for some Epic VapeCon 2017 Competition Prizes???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## PsyCLown

shaunnadan said:


> Let's try this again....
> 
> Who's ready for some Epic VapeCon 2017 Competition Prizes???
> 
> View attachment 105068


ME! ME! PICK MEEEE~

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

shaunnadan said:


> Let's try this again....
> 
> Who's ready for some Epic VapeCon 2017 Competition Prizes???
> 
> View attachment 105068


I am! I am!


----------



## DamianTyczy

shaunnadan said:


> Let's try this again....
> 
> Who's ready for some Epic VapeCon 2017 Competition Prizes??


ME ME ME ohhh please me....Lets get it done @shaunnadan


----------



## shaunnadan

First Competition Prize Announcement 

*DIY E-Liquid Competition*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-diy-e-liquid-competition.t40209/

We have 3 position prizes for this competition

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stillwaters

Want to hold my breath in anticipation but too adverse I may not live long enough....please announce  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

DIY Competition 
*3rd Place *​*



BLCK Vapour DIY E-Liquid *and *ZA Concentrates* :


Full range of concentrates from ZA concentrates





*Mr. Hardwicks :*


The entire line of 9 x 32ml Mr. Hardwick's in 3mg (or choice of winner)





*Vape Cartel :*

1 x LIT AF hampers (each hamper is 3 x 60ml)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hardy8311

Wow!


----------



## shaunnadan

DIY Competition 
*2nd Place *​*


BLCK Vapour DIY E-Liquid* :


Nitecore eliquid mixer + Beaker set





*Vape King :*


International Juice Hamper
*


Juicy Joes :*




1 x Smok skyhook RDTA boxes
*


Wiener Vape Co :*


1 x full sets of entire Wiener Vape Co. line in 100ml. (900ml of juice)
*


Vape Connoisseur*


DIY box filled with goodies (10x 10ml Concentrates from ZA Concentrates, 10x 10ml Concentrates from TFA and 10x 10ml concentrates from FA along with a 500ml bottle of PG, 500ml Bottle of VG and 100ml Nicotine)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> Let's try this again....
> 
> Who's ready for some Epic VapeCon 2017 Competition Prizes???
> 
> View attachment 105068



Lol @shaunnadan this is funny. 

Look what I have packed and ready for backup 

Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

is everyone ready to discover whats the 1st place prize for the DIY Competition ????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Excellent prizes


----------



## shaunnadan

DIY Competition 
*1st Place *​*



BLCK Vapour DIY E-Liquid*

R3000.00 voucher for Blck Vapour




*The Vape Industry*

1 x Rainbow Edition Asmodus Minikin V2
1 x Rainbow Edition uWell Crown III Sub-Ohm Tank
2 x Samsung 30Q 18650 Batteries
1 x The Vape Industry & Signature Collection branded Black T-shirt
1 x 100ML Signature Collection 1 - 2017 Juice of the Year (Beverage Category) in 3MG
1 x R500.00 Gift Voucher to be redeemed in-store at The Vape Industry





* 



J&J's Emporium *

R1000.00 Voucher to be used in-store or online at J&J's Emporium





*Dragon Vape*

1x set of Dragon Vape's It's Tea Time Juice Range in 0mg/ 3mg or 6mg (5 x 30ml bottles per set)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DamianTyczy

shaunnadan said:


> set)


 WOW okay...good luck to all


----------



## ASCIIcat

Wow those prizes look awesome! Good luck to all the DIY folks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

It's time for the *Trick Competition* Prize Announcements!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Trick Competition*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vape-trick-competition-show-off-your-skills.t40658/

We have 3 position prizes for this competition


----------



## Kuhlkatz

shaunnadan said:


> We have 3 position prizes for this competition



Forumites reads this as "Prepare yourselves for about 3 hours of spine-chilling suspense"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Trick Competition 
*3rd Place *
​*

*

*Vape Cartel*

1 x LIT AF hampers (each hamper is 3 x 60ml)





*NCV - Northern Craft Vapes in conjunction with Nostalgia* 

1x Frozen 2mg 60ml
1x Trinity 3mg 60ml
1x Trinity Ice 3mg 30ml
1x Apex 3mg 60ml
1x NCV Cap
1x NCV Shirt
Bunch of NCV Stickers
1x Glazers 2mg 60ml (new juice by NCV/Nostalgia)




*Hazeworks*

Full range 10 x 30ml
Cap
T-shirt.




*Revolution Vape* 

1 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Trick Competition 
*2nd Place *
​*



Vape King*

International Juice Hamper




*Revolution Vape*

3 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice



*Juicy Joes*

1 x Smok skyhook RDTA boxes,
5 x 30ml local Eliquid
*



Wiener Vape Co 
*

1 x full sets of entire Wiener Vape Co. line in 100ml. (900ml of juice)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Who's ready to discover whats the 1st place prize for the Trick Competition ????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Waiting as always

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> Who's ready to discover whats the 1st place prize for the Trick Competition ????



You such a tease @shaunnadan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

shaunnadan said:


> Who's ready to discover whats the 1st place prize for the Trick Competition ????


We're waiting... maybe not that patiently  but we are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Trick Competition 
*1st Place *​



*House of Vape* 


Custom Fogrings etched (1 of 6 made) 24mm mech mod tube 
Authentic Goon V1.5 
1x Fogrings Razz 0s 120ml 
1x Fogrings Bubble 0s 120ml
2x Sony VTC5a batteries
1x Jam Monster 100ml (international)





*Paulies & Orion Vape *

1 x full sets of entire Paulies and Orion juices - 3mg - 30 flavours - 30ml bottles (30 bottles in each set, i.e. total prize is 30 bottles)




*Vapers Corner*

1 x R1000.00 vouchers to be used at Vapers corner stores, Vapecon stand or Online




*Revolution Vape* 

5 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice



*Dragon Vape* 

1x set of Dragon Vape's It's Tea Time Juice Range in 0mg/ 3mg or 6mg (5 x 30ml bottles per set)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

shaunnadan said:


> Trick Competition
> *1st Place *​
> 
> View attachment 105166
> 
> *House of Vape*
> 
> 
> Custom Fogrings etched (1 of 6 made) 24mm mech mod tube
> Authentic Goon V1.5
> 1x Fogrings Razz 0s 120ml
> 1x Fogrings Bubble 0s 120ml
> 2x Sony VTC5a batteries
> 1x Jam Monster 100ml (international)
> 
> View attachment 105168
> View attachment 105167
> 
> 
> *Paulies & Orion Vape *
> 
> 1 x full sets of entire Paulies and Orion juices - 3mg - 30 flavours - 30ml bottles (30 bottles in each set, i.e. total prize is 30 bottles)
> 
> View attachment 105170
> 
> 
> *Vapers Corner*
> 
> 1 x R1000.00 vouchers to be used at Vapers corner stores, Vapecon stand or Online
> 
> View attachment 105169
> 
> 
> *Revolution Vape*
> 
> 5 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice
> 
> View attachment 105165
> 
> *Dragon Vape*
> 
> 1x set of Dragon Vape's It's Tea Time Juice Range in 0mg/ 3mg or 6mg (5 x 30ml bottles per set)



Wow! What an awesome line up. Best of luck to all the Tricksters! Really looking forward to seeing this!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Cloud Chasing Competition*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-cloud-chasing-competition.t40656/

We have 3 position prizes for this competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

shaunnadan said:


> *Cloud Chasing Competition*
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-cloud-chasing-competition.t40656/
> 
> We have 3 position prizes for this competition


Wooo! I have been waiting for this one!


----------



## shaunnadan

Cloud Competition 
*3rd Place *
​




*Vapour Mountain*:

Juice voucher for any 5 x 100ml juices from Vapour Mountain.
As well as our brand new VM hoodie and VM cap soon to be unveiled! (Total Prize value R2500)
*





NCV - Northern Craft Vapes in conjunction with Nostalgia*

1x Frosteez 2mg 60ml
1x Red Killer 3mg 30ml
1x Twink’d 3mg 30ml
1x Mad Hatter 3mg 30ml
1x Anomaly 3mg 30ml
1x Fog Weaver 3mg 30ml
1x Lustre 3mg 30ml
1x Yogichew 3mg 30ml
1x Nostalgia Cap
1x Nostalgia Shirt
*



Vape Cartel*

1 x LIT AF hampers (each hamper is 3 x 60ml)
*



Revolution Vape* 

1 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DamianTyczy

Wow....these prices...are ummm....there is no words to describe them....none

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Once again - a massive big thumbs up and thank you - to all the exhibitors that contributed to these AMAZING prizes!


----------



## shaunnadan

Cloud Competition 
*2nd Place *
​*



Vape King*

International Juice Hamper
*


SIR Vape*

Sir Vape Cap (valued at R280)
1 x 100ml Bottle of Shake Dat Booty (valued at R380)
1 x 60ml Bottle of PicNic (valued at R250)
1 x 30ml Bottle of Saint (valued at R180)

*



Hazeworks*

Full range 10 x 120ml
Hazeworks build mat




*Revolution Vape* 

3 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice




*Dragon Vape* 

1x Smoant RA box (red)





*V Corp Vaping *

1 x Revelation Vape Co ‘Apocalypse Edition’ Set – a yet unreleased awesome coil set (releasing at VapeCon) valued at ~R500 and includes:
A set of the ‘Fury’ and ‘War’ mentioned above
New Special Edition Framed Staple Clapton called ‘Conquer’ (2x coils in a set)
New Special Edition Staggered Clapton called ‘Death’ (2x coils in a set)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

all that's left is the prize everyone is waiting for

1st place Cloud Comp Prize !!!

whos excited?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ASCIIcat



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Wow. The presure is on. Good luck to all contestants of the diy competition. I will be giving my rating on saturday for the juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nabeel Osman

awesone prizes cant wait for Saturday. 
It's going to be epic. Tnx to all the donors of the prizes. And thank you ecigsa for hosting. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Cloud Competition 
*1st Place *
​
*


Drip Society*

Tuglyfe DNA 250 by Flawless (Black Chrome)
Goon v1.5 (Black)
10% discount coupon for online store
*



Paulies & Orion Vape *

1 x full sets of entire Paulies and Orion juices - 3mg - 30 flavours - 30ml bottles (30 bottles in each set, i.e. total prize is 30 bottles)




*Vapers Corner*

1 x R1000.00 vouchers to be used at Vapers corner stores, Vapecon stand or Online
*



E-Cig Inn*

A hamper containing 11 x 30ml bottles of The Crafters Code (Value R1650)
plus some extra goodies like an E-Cig Inn Vape Band (22mm but stretches up to 25mm) and a Cap




*Revolution Vape*


5 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

shaunnadan said:


> Cloud Competition
> *1st Place *
> ​
> *
> View attachment 105191
> 
> Drip Society*
> 
> Tuglyfe DNA 250 by Flawless (Black Chrome)
> Goon v1.5 (Black)
> 10% discount coupon for online store
> *
> View attachment 105193
> View attachment 105192
> 
> Paulies & Orion Vape *
> 
> 1 x full sets of entire Paulies and Orion juices - 3mg - 30 flavours - 30ml bottles (30 bottles in each set, i.e. total prize is 30 bottles)
> 
> View attachment 105196
> 
> 
> *Vapers Corner*
> 
> 1 x R1000.00 vouchers to be used at Vapers corner stores, Vapecon stand or Online
> *
> View attachment 105194
> 
> 
> E-Cig Inn*
> 
> A hamper containing 11 x 30ml bottles of The Crafters Code (Value R1650)
> plus some extra goodies like an E-Cig Inn Vape Band (22mm but stretches up to 25mm) and a Cap
> 
> View attachment 105195
> 
> 
> *Revolution Vape*
> 
> 
> 5 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice


Awesome! Best of luck to everyone that will be competing!


----------



## Nicholas

Looks like I'm skipping leg day for lung day for the next 3 days

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cruzz_33

shaunnadan said:


> Cloud Competition
> *1st Place *
> ​
> *
> View attachment 105191
> 
> Drip Society*
> 
> Tuglyfe DNA 250 by Flawless (Black Chrome)
> Goon v1.5 (Black)
> 10% discount coupon for online store
> *
> View attachment 105193
> View attachment 105192
> 
> Paulies & Orion Vape *
> 
> 1 x full sets of entire Paulies and Orion juices - 3mg - 30 flavours - 30ml bottles (30 bottles in each set, i.e. total prize is 30 bottles)
> 
> View attachment 105196
> 
> 
> *Vapers Corner*
> 
> 1 x R1000.00 vouchers to be used at Vapers corner stores, Vapecon stand or Online
> *
> View attachment 105194
> 
> 
> E-Cig Inn*
> 
> A hamper containing 11 x 30ml bottles of The Crafters Code (Value R1650)
> plus some extra goodies like an E-Cig Inn Vape Band (22mm but stretches up to 25mm) and a Cap
> 
> View attachment 105195
> 
> 
> *Revolution Vape*
> 
> 
> 5 x 30ml Revolution Vape juice



We unfortunately didn't receive our Black Chrome mods. So we went one better. There is only 5 of these units ever produced(Brushed finish DNA 250) , so everyone entering be sure to bring your A game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Last Minute Giveaway prize announcement !!!

*h2vape*

7 x 60ml International juices.
1 x 100ml Blackout juice, Cap and Tshirt (Local)
5 x 50ml Dreamsteam Juice (one of each flavour profile)
5 x 30ml Holy ghost Juice (one of each flavour profile)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ozeran

Any free divers here. Need some lessons for next year. Lung capacity needs increasing.


----------



## Stillwaters

Scuba only for me, sorry I can't help

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

